

Hackernews PSA: Things that are hacking - lawnchair_larry

In no particular order, and varies depending on your religion and the year (especially the first two - many adopt one or the other).<p>- Writing code<p>- Exploiting code<p>- Chopping down trees with a hatchet or axe, using multiple swinging motions (no chainsaws, that is cutting)<p>Things that are not hacking:<p>- cooking is not food hacking<p>- sewing is not textile hacking<p>- media whoring is not PR hacking<p>- tying weather balloons to a lawn chair and floating away is not chair hacking<p>Overloading of the term 'hacking' to make it some generic wildcard verb considered harmful.<p>Thanks,<p>Larry
======
eof
Cooking perfect eggs by hacking a crock pot to a controlled temp bath is
hacking.

Dragging a block of ice around with money it to draw abundant attention is
hacking.

Presumably there are some awesome sewing techniques I am unaware of that I
would have no problem calling hacking.

More generally hacking is using a fundamental understanding of the underlying
processes involved in a system to manipulate the system into doing things it
wasn't designed to do.

